# Oral Care - Gels



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

What's the word on the Gels that are suppose to reduce plaque build-up? 

For the context of this question, please understand they would be used in addition to brushing, not in place of brushing.

Are they safe?
Do they work?

Any favored brands:

Petzlife?
Plaque Attack?
Tropiclean?
Other?


If other, please specify.

I've read the ingredients and have my reservations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> What's the word on the Gels that are suppose to reduce plaque build-up?
> 
> For the context of this question, please understand they would be used in addition to brushing, not in place of brushing.
> 
> ...


I've tried the Petzlife. The first thing I didn't like was that it needed to be kept refrigerated, which meant it wasn't out with Kodi's other grooming things, and was easy to forget. The second, bigger, problem was that he HATED the taste, and really fought with me about it.

The vet has told me that the canine toothpastes have enzymes that break down plaque and tartar. Brushing is best, of course, but just getting it into their mouths helps too. And since Kodi LIKES the taste, he just licks it off my finger.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I posted this before... somewhere

Here's the link. I just looked at what I paid for this
http://www.vetzlife.com/
My vet said to only do three sprays and no more, there is alcohol in this product


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> I've tried the Petzlife. The first thing I didn't like was that it needed to be kept refrigerated, which meant it wasn't out with Kodi's other grooming things, and was easy to forget. The second, bigger, problem was that he HATED the taste, and really fought with me about it.
> 
> The vet has told me that the canine toothpastes have enzymes that break down plaque and tartar. Brushing is best, of course, but just getting it into their mouths helps too. And since Kodi LIKES the taste, he just licks it off my finger.


Gibbs has been remarkably easy with his routine care:

baths
grooming
nails
ears
eye drops - cherry eye  
eye boogers
dingle berries
etc.

However, he doesn't like getting his teeth brushed. We've tried two different toothpastes and he won't lick either off our fingers. We do get some toothpaste in his mouth, and can even get a very little bit of brushing, but not thouroughly.

The grain alcohol in the oral gels caused me concern, but the fact that you tried it on Kodi makes me feel that it is at least safe.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

krandall said:


> I've tried the Petzlife. The first thing I didn't like was that it needed to be kept refrigerated, which meant it wasn't out with Kodi's other grooming things, and was easy to forget. The second, bigger, problem was that he HATED the taste, and really fought with me about it.


Oh boy, I just bought Petzlife to try it out but didn't realize it needed to be refrigerated! Might have just wasted a bottle!

I'm having the opposite problem with my puppy, Neely. He gets all excited when I get the toothbrush out because he likes the taste of his toothpaste so much. He's constantly licking and trying to eat the brush as soon as I put it in his mouth, so I feel like I am getting nothing accomplished. :brushteeth: I bought Petzlife to try something out that didn't need a toothbrush.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Lynne,

What brand and flavor gets Neely so excited? We ALL want to know.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

StarrLhasa said:


> Lynne,
> 
> What brand and flavor gets Neely so excited? We ALL want to know.


I think it is the Petrodex poultry flavor. Seriously though, Neely is FOOD CRAZY and would probably like anything. :laugh: My other Hav, Lexi, does not get so excited about getting her teeth brushed.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

LexiBoo said:


> I think it is the Petrodex poultry flavor. Seriously though, Neely is FOOD CRAZY and would probably like anything. :laugh: My other Hav, Lexi, does not get so excited about getting her teeth brushed.


We use the Petrodex poultry for Gracie, too. She loves it, and like Neely is also food crazy! She comes running into the kitchen whenever we tell her it's time to brush her teeth. My only complaint is that it's difficult to try and brush her teeth because she's always trying to lick the toothpaste!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

PetzLife doesn't "need" to be refrigerated, it works better if it is though because it's thicker when it's cold.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

I heard about them but never tried, we just have this gnaw and chew toys that keeps him busy for hours, as well as remove plaques too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wishbone said:


> I heard about them but never tried, we just have this gnaw and chew toys that keeps him busy for hours, as well as remove plaques too!


Chewing is good, but remember, it's not enough! To avoid tooth and gum problems down the road, you really need to brush!


----------

